# [solved] systemupdate geht nicht mehr

## Obelix

Hallo!

Seit einiger Zeit lese ich schon dieses Forum, in der Hoffnung die empfangene Hilfe zurückgeben zu können. Jetzt ist es so weit, dass ich wieder Hilfe brauche:

ich habe versucht das System wieder zu aktualisieren. (emerge --sync; emerge --update --deep --newuse world)

Da wurden mir BERGE von blocks aufgelistet. Einen Teil konnte ich durch Deinstallation der Pakete beheben, aber es kommt trotzdem immer noch, dass media-gfx/gtkimageview-1.6.4 nicht gebaut werden kann.

Jetzt habe ich mal libpng aktualisiert und ein revdep-rebuild gemacht. Das bricht leider ab mit der Meldung, dass avidemux nicht gebaut werden kann. OK, also emerge -C avidemux (ich kann es ja später wieder drauf machen)

und jetzt kommt das, warum ich feststecke:

das Update bricht nach wie vor wg. gtkimageview ab, und der revdep-rebuild immer noch wg. avidemux.

Ich trau mich gar nicht booten, denn sonst kommt die Kiste nicht mehr hoch  :Wink: 

Ich danke schon mal allen, die mir zur Seite stehen...

Gruß

Obelix

----------

## Finswimmer

Zeig bitte alle relevanten Ausgaben.

Was sagt emerge --update --deep --newuse world?

Zeig bitte den Fehler von gtkimageview

Viele Grüße

tobi

----------

## Obelix

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/gtkimageview-1.6.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gtkimageview-1.6.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-gfx/gtkimageview-1.6.4:

 * ERROR: media-gfx/gtkimageview-1.6.4 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/gtkimageview-1.6.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/gtkimageview-1.6.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gtkimageview-1.6.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gtkimageview-1.6.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gtkimageview-1.6.4/work/gtkimageview-1.6.4'

Gruß

Obelix

----------

## Finswimmer

Das ist nicht der eigentliche Fehler, sondern nur die Meldung, die berichtet, dass ein Fehler aufgetreten ist.

Lade am Besten mal auf pastebin.com diese Datei hoch: /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gtkimageview-1.6.4/temp/build.log

----------

## Obelix

http://pastebin.com/SdgN6VL9

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407623

cairo neubauen.

----------

## mvaterlaus

```
/usr/lib64/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `qt_draw_glyphs(QPainter*, unsigned int const*, QPointF const*, int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [ex-abssize] Error 1

```

das ist die fehlermeldung, welche dir informationen über den abbruch deines builds liefert. nun gibt es zwei möglichkeiten:

 du hast qt4 nicht installiert.

du hast libcairo nicht mit dem qt4 useflag kompiliert.

schau mal nach, ob das bei dir der fall ist. falls qt4 installiert ist und x11-libs/cairo mit qt4 useflag gemergt wurde, kannst du versuchen, zuerst qt zu updaten und danach cairo zu updaten.

[edit]ich war zu langsam[/edit]

----------

## Obelix

Leute, ich danke euch.

Ich habe zwar von cairo gelesen (im Zusammenhang mit der libpng), war aber irgendwie davon überzeugt, dass ich diese bibliothek nicht verwende. Ich hab das irgendwie in Zusammenhang gebracht mit dem Dock, das dem Mac nachempfunden ist...

Jedenfalls haben sich jetzt die Pakete fehlerfrei wieder kompilieren lassen. Sobald der job in meinem Terminal durch ist, wage ich mal zu booten...

Schöne Grüße

Obelix

----------

## franzf

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> Sobald der job in meinem Terminal durch ist, wage ich mal zu booten...

 

etc-update und revdep-rebuild nicht vergessen!

----------

## Obelix

...danke, hab ich  :Wink: 

aber da noch eine kleine Anschlußfrage: diese etc-updates würden ja (fast) immer meine Einstellungen überschreiben. Also gehe ich her und übernehme sie nicht, solange ich irgendwann Änderungen gemacht habe. Files, die ich nie editiert habe, übernehme ich immer, in der Hoffnung, dass danach immer noch alles läuft... Wie machst du das?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> ...danke, hab ich 
> 
> aber da noch eine kleine Anschlußfrage: diese etc-updates würden ja (fast) immer meine Einstellungen überschreiben. Also gehe ich her und übernehme sie nicht, solange ich irgendwann Änderungen gemacht habe. Files, die ich nie editiert habe, übernehme ich immer, in der Hoffnung, dass danach immer noch alles läuft... Wie machst du das?

 

bei den files wo du änderungen gemacht hast in den diff gucken. wenn deine einstellungen mit der diff kollidieren abschnittweise akzeptieren bzw zurückweisen.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=3&chap=4#doc_chap2

----------

## bell

Zum Abgleich der Konfigurationsdateien nutze ich app-portage/cfg-update integriert mit dev-util/meld. Die meisten Dateien werden automatisch ersetzt / zusammengeführt. An sonsten geht die Zusammenführung mit Meld sehr einfach.

----------

